
Show HN: PyCNN – Image Processing with Cellular Neural Networks - aaggarwal
https://github.com/ankitaggarwal011/PyCNN
======
sandy101
Does CNN stands for Cellular Neural Networks? I was under the impression that
it stands for Convolutional Neural Networks.

~~~
aaggarwal
Originally CNN was used for Cellular Neural Networks and ConvNet was used for
Convolutional Neural Networks. However, lately, CNN and ConvNet are both used
interchangeably for Convolutional Neural Networks.

